# Migrate accumulated data from mapmyride to strava?



## thrasher_s (Oct 5, 2009)

I still need to test out Strava to see if I like it better vs MapMyRide, which I have been using for about 3 years. The thing that has kept me from doing so is I don't want to "start fresh". I don't really care about the Strava competitions (I won't be winning any), but I have thousands of miles archived on MapMyRide that I don't want to lose...

Any ideas? 
Is Strava a better program, worth losing my data?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

keep backup copies of all your data stored on your computer and this won't be a problem. I have seen some folks on here mention 3rd party transfer sites, which will be your only option if MMR does not offer a batch download function for your ride history.


----------



## wetpaint (Sep 7, 2009)

A quick google search brings this up, no idea if it works though
Scarlet Fire ? How to export your ride data from MapMyRide to Strava


----------



## thrasher_s (Oct 5, 2009)

This does work! Too bad it's one at a time. Not sure it's worth it.


----------

